# ABDOMINAL EXCERCISES......



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

can someone reccomend me some good abdominal excercises please for building size.... and what rep range aswell... maybe a workout example :whistling:

:thumb: cheers


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

ok here is mine i do...

Full sit-ups x2 - 30 reps

Air cycles x2 - 30 reps

Leg raises x2 - 30 reps

Hip Thrusts x2 - 30 reps

Torso Twists 200-300 reps ( i keep abdominlas tensed throughout as much as i can)

Side bends x2 -50 reps with dumbell

Squat thrust x2 - 30 reps

but until i get body fat down i wont see much lol, but gf says they coming through!! i do these pretty much every day only takes 20-30 mins when takin easy... good luck


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

i think ill be keeping my eye on this, id also love one


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Remember to keep your hands away from the back of the head when doing sit ups as it puts stress on the top of your spine at the back of your head.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea DO NOT BUT HANDS BEHIND BACK OF NECK INJURY!!

a top tip i was given press your tounge against the roof of your mouth when doing sit ups it will stop you tilting your head forward!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet tips...nice routine... gonna include that


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

no problems sharing is caring! glad i finally contributed to community lol!!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

anyone else reccomend any major ab exercises/workouts???


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Cable pull downs for thickness, very very slow and heavy, holding and squeezing at the bottom curling into yourself... Do normal 3-4 set of 12 reps. No need to complicate or over do it, and do them EOD religiously, never miss them.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

> Cable pull downs for thickness, very very slow and heavy, holding and squeezing at the bottom curling into yourself... Do normal 3-4 set of 12 reps


Top exercise , id say mix up the rep range as well every couple of weeks.

Also BB roll outs are good at hitting the abs to.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

BB rollouts are king

also russian twists if you've got a T bar or jammer press

'the plank' is very good for core strength


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

IMO there shouldnt be a rep range with abdominal work - reasonable failure (RF) on every set.

Back on subject though, I love cable pulldowns....


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread as at the moment I'm only doing:

Decline situps x 3 - 50 reps

Leg raises x 3 - 15 to 20 reps

Leg raise crunch machine - x 3 - 30 reps

Usually do this 3 times week. Think I need to change the workout and do it less times per week?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Strict cable crunches are ace!


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

This gets a good pump.

Leg raises with a dumbell between your feet

Weighted crunchs

Get a high cable with a d handle on and crunch to the side

Cable crunchs

Do 3-4 sets each with no rest, as soon as you fail on one set move onto the next :thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it beneficial to train abs more than once per week then?

I was always under the impression abs should be given 7 days rest like everything else?


----------



## johnend (Aug 10, 2009)

benst said:


> This gets a good pump.
> 
> *Leg raises with a dumbell between your feet*
> 
> ...


I'd be worried the dumbbell doesn't slip at the top :cool2:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

L-sits

front levers

human flags

everything else is just amateurish


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Right !

Abdominals is my speciality you have come to the right place.

Abs will not respond to the same exercises over and over again you need to varry up your training, isometic holds rotational exercises crunches the works.

I personaly work my abs 3x a week giving at least a full days rest in between.

And all 3 workouts are completly different, I do like to include all abs in each workout top, lower postural and obliques. right an exaple of a workout is.

1. Full Plank hands on bosu 60secs 3x

2. oblique cruches on leg raise rack both sides 20 3x

3. decline med ball weighted crunch 30 3x

4. weighted reverse crunch (bench)

that should have you going in no time. and if not you must have a pretty bad natural sturcture to your abdomen.

3.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

The Bam said:


> Right !
> 
> *Abdominals is my speciality* you have come to the right place.


i can tell :whistling:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Ha ! Were are your abs? Bad man lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

The Bam said:


> Right !
> 
> Abdominals is my speciality you have come to the right place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info but do you have a link that illustrates how these exercises are executed?


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

1. http://www.ehow.com/video_2350832_the-plank-bosu-ball-exercise.html

just you tube the exercises


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

The Bam said:


> 1. http://www.ehow.com/video_2350832_the-plank-bosu-ball-exercise.html
> 
> just you tube the exercises


Fat bint has pushed the ball into the gym floor...:laugh:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

cable crunches heavy exhale on way down it really tenses the abs , i superset these with hangin leg lifts oh yes they burn like a MF


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

abs are for puffs


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

austen_18 said:


> abs are for puffs


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OK I'm going to stick a few oars in now...

Like all muscles, abs will grow in size if you move them and stress them.

Perhaps you want bigger abs - fine. But if you do grow your abs you'll have to keep them well toned for ever or suffer from an extra-obvious pot-belly. And you could even grow them out of proportion and get a thick waist.

The reason why so many of us older bodybuilders and rugger players tend to get pot-bellies and bad backs is because we were made to do lots of straight leg sit-ups!

Certainly when you start to tone your abs, doing crunches night and morning will bring good results. But once they're toned, beware doing too many moving exercises for them.

This is because abs are essentially "static" muscles - erectors whose main function is to prevent lordosis of the spine when you stand upright: they do not need to pull your torso down forward - gravity does that anyway.

To show a neat set of trim, strong abs you need to have low bodyfat and do isometric exercises, or at least slow, low rep movements for strength rather than size.

Leaning back slowly and holding various back angles (with bent knees and ankles under a bar) and coming back up slowly will confer great strength and compactness on your mid-section - and a small waist is after all what many bodybuilders want!


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

Good advice guys!! Just out of interest are those ab crunch machine weight things any good (when you sit up, put feet under a bar a push forward and down on a pad at chest height that lifts the weight bars) I have never used them but they seem to be very popular!! Was thinking about giving it a go


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

asl said:


> Good advice guys!! Just out of interest are those ab crunch machine weight things any good (when you sit up, put feet under a bar a push forward and down on a pad at chest height that lifts the weight bars) I have never used them but they seem to be very popular!! Was thinking about giving it a go


The original Nautilus cruch machine was excellent!

But again, beware doing too many reps - go for heavy weight/low reps for strength rather than size.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

austen_18 said:


> abs are for puffs


Is that not the diaphragm? 

J


----------

